# plywood semi-V 1352



## J.P. (Jun 23, 2011)

hi guys. just wanna share my current project. 
i tried to find a topic where it fits, but this is the closest i can put it in. this isn't really a mod since it's gonna be built from scratch. well, it does kinda fit in here if you consider modding some plywood sheets and turning them into a boat. :LOL2: 

here is what it's gonna look like. 











LOA 12.75ft / Beam - 4.33ft. 

so far, the panels are already assembled. i have taken photos, but can't uppload yet due to technical limitations. i wil share the actual pictures asap.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks really good. I'd probably add a bit of deadrise in the back, @3` or so, it'll handle better. How are you going to build it?

Jamie


----------



## J.P. (Jun 26, 2011)

the designer suggested the flat rear so it can plane with a small motor. i'll just have to take it slow when turning. 
it's gonna be built by stitch and glue, then encapsulated with fiberglass and epoxy.


----------



## J.P. (Jun 30, 2011)

here are few photos. 
your suggestions and comments will be appreciated.


----------



## GreenRiver (Jun 30, 2011)

This is awesome. Here in KY, folks on the Green river have been using flatbottom plywood boats for many years and hold up very well even on the rocky bottoms. I set out to make one of these plywood boats a few years ago but quickly realized that it wasn't cost effective when I could grab a tin off Craigslist for a fraction of the cost. 

These are much more crude in design but cool none-the-less:

https://youtu.be/w1IrGxlVGfY


----------



## hsiftac (Jun 30, 2011)

looks awesome keep us posted and lots of pictures!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool!

Considering this isn't a conversion or modification of an existing boat, I've moved the thread to the Hobbies Forum. Keep the updated pics coming! 8)


----------



## J.P. (Jun 30, 2011)

GreenRiver,
with the prices of used boats in the USA, i would have to agree. but in my country, even the old tri-hulls you guys throw away over there cost over $1,000 in my country (if you manage to find one). another thing that sucks is the price of motors. powerboats are just so uncommon, that you would have to buy new if you want to own a boat. buying a used boat is very difficult and expensive, and so i build. 

waterwings,
thanks for moving it to the right place. 
glad you like my work.


----------



## J.P. (Sep 1, 2011)

i did my best to post the photos in chronological order. 
this is what i've been up to the past few months. 


























































































































































































there's typhoon so i couldn't get to my good fishing holes. at least this little fella donated some slime to christen my new boat. released of course.


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2011)

You are the man! :beer:


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, that turned out very well. =D> 

Jamie


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 2, 2011)

WOW :shock: Very nice =D> =D> =D> Where are you located?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 2, 2011)

Excellent work J.P. Is that Luan? I've used Stitch and Glue to make wood Kayaks, and I appreciate what you have
have done there. Very Very Nice =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 2, 2011)

Great job, and thanks for posting the photos! 8)


----------



## fender66 (Sep 3, 2011)

I am so impressed. Awesome job! =D> =D> =D> 

I'd like to try that some day!


----------



## Popeye (Sep 3, 2011)

No offense intended, but photo number 25 in your last post looked so "Gilligan's Island", which if you are not familiar with any US television programing from the late 1960's, was a comedic show that followed the adventures of 7 castaways who keep trying to escape from the island where they were shipwrecked. Gilligan usually goofs up their plans.

Not inferring that you are a Gilligan, just the tropical foliage and a boat brought that up.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 3, 2011)

Popeye said:


> No offense intended, but photo number 25 in your last post looked so "Gilligan's Island", which if you are not familiar with any US television programing from the late 1960's, was a comedic show that followed the adventures of 7 castaways who keep trying to escape from the island where they were shipwrecked. Gilligan usually goofs up their plans.
> 
> Not inferring that you are a Gilligan, just the tropical foliage and a boat brought that up.




:LOL2: :LOL2: :beer: 

Gilligan has to be universal, world wide. Just has to be.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 3, 2011)

very nice work i have always wanted to try something like this, just an awesome job!!!


----------



## J.P. (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words!!!! I'm glad i shared with people who can appreciate my work. 





Ictalurus said:


> WOW :shock: Very nice =D> =D> =D> Where are you located?



I am from the philippines. 





Jonboat Jerry said:


> Excellent work J.P. Is that Luan? I've used Stitch and Glue to make wood Kayaks, and I appreciate what you have
> have done there. Very Very Nice =D> =D> =D>


Jerry,
I am not sure itf it's lauan, could be. but as far as i know, it's the best marine plywood available locally. it has survived a 2 hour boil test without delamination, and a few scraps were left exposed to the elements for a year. all the exposure did was fade the veneer. glue held up, and no fungi. i'm glad to see a fellow builder here. my next project is a kayak/canoe. 


Popeye,
the place is really nice. but the bass are not too big in this lake. 
though i have never actually watched any episode, i have heard of the show. i was born in 1980, so i'm more of a baywatch generation. LOL!


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 6, 2011)

+ 1 on the 1980

+1 on the boobwatch, i mean baywatch hehehe 8) 

make sure you put pics on here of the canoe, i have always wanted to try to build one


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome job JP! What kind of glue did you use? Also, what about paint?


----------



## J.P. (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks aeviaanah.
the glue is a mix of laminating epoxy and wood flour(very fine sawdust). 
paint is water based acrylic latex, leftover from my house renovation.


----------



## jdbassin2003 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's an awesome boat J.P. I have been thinking of building a wooden boat for a while now, Love how you used pots to hold parts down. Where'd ya get those giant clips from, Never seen any that big before just small ones that are used in the office. Those are awesome.


J.D.


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice! That's a good design and you did a great job building it. I've recently ordered some lpans to build a wooden boat myself.


----------



## J.P. (Oct 4, 2011)

J.D.,
thanks. i "rescued" the clips from old files that are on their way to the shredder. the clips aren't that big, i think there is one size bigger than the ones i used. my clips are only No. 0001, 51mm wide. my boat panels just are not that thick. hahaha.


baitcaster,
good luck with your build. please share progress photos. i'd dreaming of getting an aluminum semi-V, but home made boats will always be my first love.


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 18, 2011)

awesome build! About how long did it take you to get from start to finish? And how many hours a day could you work on it?

Definitly keep us posted if you do another. I'd like to do a kayak or floatboat one day. Even bought the plans, then lost them.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 18, 2012)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## chattahoochee (May 9, 2012)

J.P., the term resourceful barely describes you. That's a work of art you built. I would like to see more pictures of the completed inside when you can. Good fishing to you.


----------



## J.P. (May 11, 2012)

thank you for the kind words. 

it's not the prettiest boat, but it does a good job keeping me dry even in choppy water. it takes a good load too, the draft is only between 3-4 inches when loaded with 4 adults, gear and 2 kids, giving me a freeboard of 15 inches or so. that's the beauty of this lightweight and wide design. 

i haven't gotten around to finishing the interior. the motor i have now is 2hp only and i car top, so i don't want to add any more weight before i could find a good motor and finish the trailer. only then can i install the appropriate hull reinforcements. after which i can finally do the cockpit, decks and storage.


----------



## chattahoochee (May 11, 2012)

J.P., you built that boat, not modify an existing store bought hull.

The function is all that matters anyway, and it sits the water nicely. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## fender66 (May 11, 2012)

I've looked at this build at least a dozen times. Each time I'm equally impressed. It appears from the pictures you've shared that you did this on a floor in your garage. Not a big wood working shop with lots of fancy tools. This impresses me just as much.

I have a pretty extensive wood shop at home and have been working with these tools for years. Wood working is not something that everyone can do. Also...Building a functioning boat out of wood is not something that every wood worker can do. You have some great skills JP.

Do you have a background in woodworking? Where did you get these skills?

I'm still impressed. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## J.P. (May 13, 2012)

awwww shucks... you're making me blush.  


thank you for the compliments.


i do not have any experience at all. i learned all i know about boats from a local boat building forum and hands on experience. you being a wood craftsman, i think you'd be appalled if i confessed the wood working sacrilage i commited. hahaha. to tell you the truth, a lot of my cuts are crooked, i cover up my mistakes with epoxy putty and my trusty angle grinder.

this is the second boat i made. the first one is prettier to look at, but sucked on the water so decided to make another. i deliberately put a rough finish on the second one so i can enjoy it more and don't grimace everytime i bump or drop something on the shiny surface. 

here's a link to the first one i made, in case anybody cares to look (be warned, it's a long thread, since i did step by step updates and there was a lot of discussion, unlike my post here which is just the boat photos). browse and you can also see the other builder's projects
https://pinoyboats.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1068





chattahoochee said:


> J.P., you built that boat, not modify an existing store bought hull.
> The function is all that matters anyway, and it sits the water nicely. Keep us posted on your progress.



if i had a choice, i'd rather buy a boat. but the way the local water craft market is, i'd have to shell out a small fortune to buy even a used boat here. so i opt to build and get to enjoy what used to be a rich guy's pursuit. it's really fun. my family is crazy about boating, and i'm really satisfied to be able to provide them with that experience.


----------



## J.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

sharing a few fishing pics on my boat. the smiles made all the trouble worth it.












































here's my bro-in-law with his first ever lure caught fish...........


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 13, 2012)

IMPRESSED!!!! You wanted on the water and figured out a way. From the pictures it looks like that little outboard pushes that boat very well with just you aboard. Way to go. =D>


----------



## J.P. (Jul 16, 2012)

thank you.

low hp requirement is achived by building a very light hull (less than 100lbs). it draws only 1 inch when i'm aboard. 

according to my old handheld magellan gps, top speed with the little yammy is 7mph, but that's with the motor screaming at WOT and the wind blowing behind me. my regular cruising speed is 4mph at 3/4 throttle. good enough for a lazy stroll, but i upgraded to 6.5hp so i can spend less time boating and more time fishing. i'm now beefing up the boat so it stays in one piece when paired with the bigger motor. the 2hp will still get a lot of use as my trolling/back up motor.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 19, 2012)

No words can express how impressed I am...so I'll just say, CONGRATULATIONS on a great build! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## J.P. (Aug 10, 2012)

materials were scrap 5mm marine plywood, push brush handle, and epoxy.

the blade:






shaft






slot for the blade. 5mm drill, then saw 2 parallel lines 5mm apart (did i say parallel? :rofl: )






blade fits nicely






short piece of the remaining brush handle to make the pommel. i used a hole saw






slightly bigger hole saw for the end of the shaft. it's supposed to be straight, thank goodness for epoxy.






not a bad fit after all






the assembled paddles. 






the inspiration: dragon boat racing is becoming a popular here and i got a chance to borrow one of their paddles, i was amazed at the difference it made compared to using the common plastic and aluminum paddles.




of course the blade size and shaft diameter are smaller on mine and made from less than ideal materials, i think it will do for my intended purpose. 

everything is epoxied in place, just waiting for consistent good weather for finishing touches.

thanks for reading.....


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice work there man. Those look like the pizza pan handles we had at our pizza shop.


----------



## J.P. (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks Jim. 

that's right. :LOL2: i remember seeing those on cable food channels. i bet real pizza tastes good. unfortunately, what local shops call pizza here are churned out of conveyor type ovens.......


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 10, 2012)

=D> Nice work :beer:


----------

